# Must Exchangers Pay Additional Fees at KBC?



## bobpark56 (Feb 5, 2016)

Do folks who exchange into Kaanapali Beach Club have to pay additional fees, such as a resort fee, parking fee, internet fee, etc.?

If there are such fees, do DRI owners have to pay them when exchanging in from Interval or RCI? 

Does it make a difference if Interval or RCI exchangers own in the Hawaii collection or in some other DRI collection?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2016)

No matter where you stay in Hawaii as a guest, renter, owner, exchanger, you have to pay the Hawaii TAT Tax.  Can't say about any other fees.


----------



## lily28 (Feb 5, 2016)

Kaanapalli beach club and point at Poipu resort charge $25/day resort fee.  I once got a match to Point at Poipu but cancel it due to the $175 / week fee


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 5, 2016)

*What about Hawaii Collection owners?*



lily28 said:


> Kaanapalli beach club and point at Poipu resort charge $25/day resort fee.  I once got a match to Point at Poipu but cancel it due to the $175 / week fee



Does this apply to Hawaii Collection owners when they stay via an Interval or RCI exchange?


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 5, 2016)

I am confused. Why would a DRI Hawaiian Collection Member stay in a Hawaiian DRI Resort and go through RCI or II?


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Have you never wanted to stay for an extra week?*



geist1223 said:


> I am confused. Why would a DRI Hawaiian Collection Member stay in a Hawaiian DRI Resort and go through RCI or II?



Have you never wanted to stay for an extra week?


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 7, 2016)

bobpark56 said:


> Does this apply to Hawaii Collection owners when they stay via an Interval or RCI exchange?



My understanding is yes but call or write them for clarification


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 20, 2016)

Per the DRI fact sheets, resort fees are only waived when members are staying through an owner week or on a week booked with points.  Resort fees are not waived when staying through an exchange or a rental.


----------



## Muddiver (Mar 7, 2016)

I stay at KBC using my points there and the only thing I ever remember paying is the Hawaiian TAT tax.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 8, 2016)

Muddiver said:


> I stay at KBC using my points there and the only thing I ever remember paying is the Hawaiian TAT tax.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



True, there is no charge other than the hawaii tax if you stay using dri club points but the op referred to rci or ii exchanges


----------



## donnsuz (Mar 19, 2016)

We've stayed at KBC a few times using our DRI points and I'm pretty sure that we did not pay resort fees, but we did have to pay parking fees.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 25, 2016)

donnsuz said:


> We've stayed at KBC a few times using our DRI points and I'm pretty sure that we did not pay resort fees, but we did have to pay parking fees.



We stayed in a 1-bedroom with points a couple of weeks ago. We paid $10.19/day for the TAT, which they put on the credit card as soon as we checked in. I think that is new. We did not have to pay any resort fee or parking fee. We're silver level if that makes any difference.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 25, 2016)

As a former Gold Key member, DRI has started this additional charge at Beachwoods in OBX.   I am guessing the same will apply to the former Gold Key properties in Virginia Beach as well?

Either way, I still can't figure out what Diamond offers customers that is so special they are worth the high management fees and maintenance fees they charge, in addition to all the nickel and diming customers, which unfortunately they seem to really excel at.

As a Starwood and Marriott owner also, my experience there has been superior to what I have experienced with Diamond so far.  It's still early in the process so maybe I will discover what makes DRI so special they are able to charge so much and add so many additional fees for, but so far I am not seeing it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 25, 2016)

bobpark56 said:


> Does this apply to Hawaii Collection owners when they stay via an Interval or RCI exchange?



From personal experience, yes.





geist1223 said:


> I am confused. Why would a DRI Hawaiian Collection Member stay in a Hawaiian DRI Resort and go through RCI or II?


As mentioned above, to get additional time.  Also if you have DRI points that are expiring at the end of a year, the only way to keep them alive is to use them to make an exchange with II.  So when we had points that were expiring at the end of 2014, we used them to make an exchange into Poipu in 2015.


----------

